# Cornell & Diehl BAyou Morning



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

This is ribbon cut Bayou Morning and is *not *the same blend nor make-up as C&D Bayou Morning Flake which is "a much different tobacco from original Bayou Morning".

A light bodied VA/perique blend with red stoved VAs. The aroma in the tin was kind of pungeant and not the most flattering. IMO it smelled like something that comes from a feedmill, really grassy, weedy and grainy. That would be the VAs as the perique in the blend is very, very light. Some reviews claim it has a noticable perique presence but I really didn't notice it. This is very moist from the tin and burns like a branding iron in a shallow bowl. Something with a little more depth and less surface area helps with this quite a bit but it still heats up considerably. The flavor of the blend was much better than the tin aroma. It was subtle but straight forward and reminded me of the aftertaste you get from eating colored marshmellows. This was combined with a soft sweet and sour mouthwatering flavor. It was great straight from the can except that it burned so darned hot that it would put MacBaren's Plumcake to shame. When dried the heat index dropped quite a bit but the flavors became dulled and lost their peaks. The nic content seemed to be pretty strong and made itself known easily in the first half of the bowl. I'd say right off hand this one is for VA lovers or anyone looking for a challenge, but for anyone else who isn't looking to improve their patience and resistance to tongue bite, there are other blends that would be a better buy. For me, the flavor it offers is enough incentive to try to work this one out. Others, however, may not feel the same.


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the Review brother,

I wanna try Bayou Night & EVERY single C&D Bulk Blend I've had thus far is ruined by a substantial young tabak ammonia taste/smell.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

IrishCorona said:


> Thanks for the Review brother,
> 
> I wanna try Bayou Night & EVERY single C&D Bulk Blend I've had thus far is ruined by a substantial young tabak ammonia taste/smell.


I wonder what you got going there Irish. Personally i have noticed ammonia with cigars but NEVER with pipe tobac. Puffing too hard can sour certain blends for sure, but still no ammonia for me.

Do you think you're an aggressive puffer? I wonder......


----------



## IrishCorona (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey EvanS :ss

Honestly brother........I like to smoke great cigars..R_E_A_L_L_Y slow @ times but with the pipe it seems natural for me to puff faster. I'm blessed with a fantastic sense of smell & Taste and I don't take it for granted or abuse it(LOL)> I don't smoke every day. The Ammonia is pronounced(like smoking a Sept 07 Habano in Oct. 07...lol) and nasty...it kills the flavor profile and ruins my attmpet @ a great, relaxing experience.

It's possible that it's just me, but I don't think so. I've smoked like three Bowls of PS Balkan Supreme fast & slow and noticed no off ammonia or other undersireable tastes whatsover. No problems with Orlick blended Dunhill Nightcap.

On a great note, The Peter StockkBye Balkan Supreme I was talking to you about is Tabak of the Gods. So Mild and complex, tasty....damn it blows the sheets of everthing else I've tried thus far. If this is more or less what Balkane Sobraine tastes like, now I know why so many are crazy about it. What a great deal.

Sorry for the Thread Hijack MadHatter.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I've only caught ammonia in blends that I had to rehydrate and got a little too heavy on the rehydration. 
I changed my mind about this blend. Not worth my time when there are so many great tabaks out there to be had. Straight VA guys can have this one.


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

This is one of the first blends I got from C&D in my sampler. And it was one of my favorites and for a month straight I smoked it every day. 

Don't expect a full Va/Per. There perique is barely there and I really classify this one as a straight VA. It has a nice VA taste to it. Smokes cool for me (once ya let it dry a little). It does get a little plain near the end of the bowl but it is still really yummy. To me this is an all day smoke. I could take a bowl of it at anytime during the day and be satisfied. 

I put this one aside for almost a month as I sampled and tried many other blends and did a good run with LTF as my morning smoke and I have to say it still held up. It filled a gap I was missing and is going right back into the rotation. I think it was even better now that it had some time to dry in the tin. 

My personal opinion is if you like VA's give it a go  If you are expecting the peppery hit of Perique go to something else with a stronger bite. 
Mike


----------

